
IP Mnemonics - bramgn
http://gurno.com/adam/mne/
======
jlgaddis
Interesting idea but there's the issue of similar sounding words when
communicating orally. "gab, with a 'b' or gap, with a 'p'?". There's a number
of these occurrences in this word list.

An alternative is Oren Tirosh's mnemonic encoding [0] project. It has 1633
words that were chosen specifically because they are short (4-7 characters),
phonetically different, easy to understand over the phone, and recognizable
internationally.

[0]:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20090918202746/http://tothink.com...](http://web.archive.org/web/20090918202746/http://tothink.com/mnemonic/wordlist.html)

------
kseistrup
Here's a quick and dirty way to make this into a Python dictionary:

(echo 'IP_MNEMONICS = {'; w3m -dump
[http://gurno.com/adam/mne/](http://gurno.com/adam/mne/) | grep -E
'^[0-2][0-9][0-9] ' | while read quad word; do printf ' "%s": "%s",\n' "$quad"
"$word"; done; echo '}';) > mnemonics.py

